# Charging wounded Lion



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

This will get your blood and nerves flowing for sure...talk about a ticked off lion and a close call.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Talk about nerves, that dude has 'em!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oooooh ... ! Snap ... !


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

rlw said:


> Talk about nerves, that dude has 'em!


More like brass balls


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow! I hope he had another pair of shorts with him!!!!! I know I would have needed them. Yikes!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Big swinging balls right there


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW......I think I will stick to duck and goose hunting. I messed my shorts just watching!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

no high fives from me till it got one or two more head shots just to make sure it was dead !!! that is danger close


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

guys, i just got done hanging out with the PH that had the lion land at his feet. his name his Ronnie Krous and he guides for johan kalitz in the Limpopo delta. the lady you briefly see is the hunter. she had shot at the lion the evening before but hit a branch and hit the lion in the back leg. she and her husband are from the states, i believe montana. 
the went the next day, after helicoptering in PH's from other parts of the concession. If you watch in slow mo, the two PH's on the left(one of which is the owner Johan) hit the animal with lethal shots and Ronnie hits it in the face. Lethal in this case would have meant expiring after devouring Ronnie. thankfully ronnies second shot hits the animal square between the eyes. he only suffered a badly bruised leg and a twisted knee. 
hung out with him at Los Chanares in Cordoba while down there on a Dove hunt. think he'd come over in their off season to sell hunts/hang out. glad to see the footage is out. had been protested for some time as it was taken by videographer of the hunters and they wouldnt release it. btw johan kalitz safaris is featured on espn's eyes across africa. sorry for the long post, but he was a real neat guy to hang out with and hear stories from.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Jeezus H, that was about as close as it gets. You can see the back right leg bloody.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, just some good ol' whitetail hunting for me


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe the footage is in the _Dangerous Game_ Lion Special episode. It is worth a watch if Versus re-runs it. Ronnie Crous makes a terrific shot and Johan Calitz has gone on to fame and fortune including many episodes of _Under Wild Skies: Africa_ with Tony Makris.

Unfortunately Botswana closed lion hunting as they said too many were being shot for killing cattle (not by safari hunters), then announced they were closing leopard, then non-renewing the Okavango concessions. Looks like Calitz and folks like Jeff Rann are setting up camps in Mozambique now.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

GOD must really have a purpose for that fella


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Talk about coming thru for yourself when it really counts! I guess if anyone is gonna have a chance to save me, I'd want it to be me too.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

This was posted on another forum I frequent... Glocktalk.com

I must say, this forum is MUCH better in terms of reality and hunting. You can NOT believe the asinine comments some were making about this hunt and kill.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd high-five after a shot like that too.

Especially, if I were on the lunch menu, as he was.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I met Ronnie last year in Argentina as well. Really cool guy. It was awsome to hear him tell the whole story first hand and to watch the whole video uncut on a full screeen.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting that vid. It totally exemplifies hunting "dangerous game". Incredible footage!


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Man!*

That dude has definately got a pair!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Just WOW!!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats about as close as it gets I'd say! Good shootin. Big pair.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a picture I took last year in argentina of Ronnie telling his lion story.


----------



## FTW (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm,all those big caliber dangerous game rifles had little effect until the lion was shot in the head.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

*HOLY ****!!!!!!!!* That was inTENSE!!!!! The last shot inbetween the eyes (almost) was the one that stopped that big boy......WOW I'd have messed my britches for sure!!!!!


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

If I am not mistaken Ronnie shot it from his hip? I saw the vid about a month or so after the hunt from the young man who shot the vid at a SCI party. On a 60"+ big screen you think you are there.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully he was wearing his "Oops I Crapped My Pants" under garments


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Just once I want to see the bad guy win [Lion] talk about over kill how many guns does it take to kill a lion.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

100% Texan said:


> Just once I want to see the bad guy win [Lion] talk about over kill how many guns does it take to kill a lion.


The lion was wounded the day before and the professional hunter wisely called for back up. They tracked it into thick cover and it charged at fairly close range. Although likely mortally wounded from the first shots it was not stopped until the last shot hit the central nervous system.

Had it not been hit there it would have likely proceeded to maul the PH it picked out when it charged until it expired from blood loss or someone was able to get isn a head shot without shooting the victim.

Is that what you wanted to see?


----------

